# Anyone missing a horsey fix?! GL7 area



## poiuytrewq (25 June 2017)

Just wondered as back when my daughter was little I stopped riding and had very little to do with horses for a long time. I really missed it and used to jump at the chance of helping a friends mum occasionally with hers! 
FF to now. Daughter is all grown up! Her horse is missing attention (although I am consiously doing my best!) and more to the point I'm missing having someone to ride with! 
I'd love to find someone who wants to ride but is then happy to give him a brush and fuss afterwards aswell. They are at home so facilities are not amazing but we have nice hacking and quiet roads. 
I don't require financial contributions in the way of keep but a little bit of chores help would be amazing! 
Too scared to do the FB ad thing because I've only ever once advertised a horse before and the idiots who replied were awesome!!! 
So I wondered If anyone on here knows of someone who might be interested? 
He's 15hh cob x can be strong so either someone happy to plod round the roads and villages or someone who can handle a strong forward horse!


----------

